# Best iPhone and iPad apps for sailing



## YeahJohn (Nov 4, 2010)

Whats apps are you guys using on your boats and for sail plan? I know there is always someone asking questions about navigation etc. with these devices but it would be cool to compile a list of great sailing apps from navigation to weather and everything in between. List your favorites and why you like them.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Charts & Tides - good deal and includes complete ActiveCaptain database with off-line access for offshore!


----------



## sealover (Jun 27, 2009)

I agree with Charts and Tides. I didn't realize the wi-fi iPad doesn't have GPS so it's not as useful for me on the water. The Navionics app for droid is excellent, and a bargain at $10. There's also a droid app called "currents" which elegantly shows you a map of a body of water with arrows indicating the projected current strength and direction at any given time. (longer arrows = stronger current). I have not been able to find anything as simple as that for iPad. And it's free. 

Loving my iPad as a home computer I keep on the coffee table, but will be leaving it there for sailing and using my droid phone for chart plotting and a backup for GPS on the boat.


----------



## JBIZZ (Apr 3, 2009)

Navionics, Anchor alarm, Tide App, Windbuoy, Surf Guru & Radar. I also have Weather Undergrounds marine forecast for my area saved as a link on my home screen.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

JBIZZ said:


> Navionics, Anchor alarm, Tide App, Windbuoy, Surf Guru & Radar. I also have Weather Undergrounds marine forecast for my area saved as a link on my home screen.


Are these all separate apps? I'm interested, as my Ipad2 is due to arrive in a couple of weeks. Never bought the first version.


----------



## JBIZZ (Apr 3, 2009)

Minnewaska said:


> Are these all separate apps? I'm interested, as my Ipad2 is due to arrive in a couple of weeks. Never bought the first version.


Yes, these are separate apps. The Weather Underground looks like an app but is just a link to their website for my local marine forecast. Navionics and The anchor alarm don't need the internet to operate. I've tried InavX also but prefer Navionics. I believe one needs the 3G devices for GPS functionality but I think they make an external GPS antenna also.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

JBIZZ said:


> Yes, these are separate apps. The Weather Underground looks like an app but is just a link to their website for my local marine forecast. Navionics and The anchor alarm don't need the internet to operate. I've tried InavX also but prefer Navionics. I believe one needs the 3G devices for GPS functionality but I think they make an external GPS antenna also.


Thanks. There is a remote bluetooth GPS device for the Ipad, so no cables. Even with the 3G unit, I suspect it won't connect with the satellites when down below. If I'm right, one will need the remote GPS receiver to get the anchor alarm to work when below.

I did order the 3G unit so I could have that internet access, when no wi-fi is available. However, it seems one could save the extra cost of the Ipad and invest it in the remote GPS if that was the sole reason for wanting it.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

On an Android phone.

Weathereye. Marine Traffic. Navionics (I actually a paper chart guy, but this is an interesting toy. It does have the phone numbers for marinas, etc..)

Mobile versions of Buoy Weather and Passage Weather.


----------



## scotfree46 (Feb 17, 2011)

Is there an app for the Ipad2 for radar? Has anyone used this?


----------



## sealover (Jun 27, 2009)

Weatherbug app (for Droid and iPad) has weather radar, but it's for "civilian" weather. Should be helpful when in a bay or near land. You can also animate the radar so you can see which way a line of thunderstorms is moving. For Droid (and presumably 3g iPads) it knows where you are and shows you as a little pinpoint on a map. It's also a very good, useful app for use at home.


----------



## scotfree46 (Feb 17, 2011)

Sealover thanks for the reply. I did find a site that might be of interest if you are thinking about IPAD2/ IPods its macsailing.net got some good info. hope it helps others.


----------



## caro132 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Great discussion - possible article*

Hi guys,

Caroline Strainig here from the Aussie mag Cruising Helmsman. You seem ahead of us with iPad/iPhone usage. Looking for someone really cluey who has used one out cruising to write an article. Any volunteers? Suggestions as to people you know who would be good to ask? Lot of interest in it here. 
Also interested in other good practical articles. Happy for you to sell on to a US mag like Blue Water Sailing afterwards.

Cheers
Caro


----------



## XPatriot (May 10, 2011)

WindAlert is a good free app. I also use BuoyData and Navionics Marine.

Weather Bug is also a good radar app, sailing in the Chesapeake it works well for me.

I have to give a shout out to Grog's Knots as a fun app. I have it and a 2 foot legnth of line in my briefcase I break out in airports etc. for fun.


----------



## ryanroberts1983 (Jun 17, 2011)

Have any of you seen wind alert for iPhone? Observe the latest data from from over 40,000 weather stations and get a push notification if one of them meets your favorite conditions.


----------



## VetMike (Mar 5, 2011)

Good comments! I use my iPhone to phone home only and a laptop (currently a MacBook i got when a school updated) and a Garmin 60CXS for navigation.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Inellicast HD, Navionics, Weatherunderground.com, Marine.com, Winds and Tides


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

caro132 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Caroline Strainig here from the Aussie mag Cruising Helmsman. You seem ahead of us with iPad/iPhone usage. Looking for someone really cluey who has used one out cruising to write an article. Any volunteers? Suggestions as to people you know who would be good to ask? Lot of interest in it here.
> Also interested in other good practical articles. Happy for you to sell on to a US mag like Blue Water Sailing afterwards.
> ...


Hi Carol,

Suggest you talk to Jeff Siegel at ActiveCaptain.com -- I think he has an article written already on his web site. Please tell him Dave on Auspicious sent you.


----------



## robert_vie (Aug 23, 2011)

*SailingLog - the digital Logbook for iPhone and iPad*

Spam Deleted


----------



## Gecko36i (May 16, 2011)

Also have a new ipad 2 and have found lots of apps from logbooks to tides and navagation as well as weather forcasts simply to seach for yacht and boat and you will find them for your area.
Cruising Helmsmen
I did read a blog on a chap that uses his ipad only from Vic sailing a Jeanneau I think the blog was on Jeanneau Owners site he reports back after 1 year of use and is still happy to use instead of a chart plotter.


----------



## Gecko36i (May 16, 2011)

caro132 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Caroline Strainig here from the Aussie mag Cruising Helmsman. You seem ahead of us with iPad/iPhone usage. Looking for someone really cluey who has used one out cruising to write an article. Any volunteers? Suggestions as to people you know who would be good to ask? Lot of interest in it here.
> Also interested in other good practical articles. Happy for you to sell on to a US mag like Blue Water Sailing afterwards.
> ...


Hi Caroline
Love ya mag its the best.
On this blog site there is a guy that uses his ipad only has no chart plotter he also reports back after 1 years use and still love it search for chartplotter Vs Ipad Vs PC he would be the best person to ask as he has sailed from Vic to Whitsundays.
Cheers
Gecko


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I've got Navionics and several weather/radar apps. There's also a decent compass app and another that gives speed, position, and angle of heel (can't remember the name of the app!).

I like the idea behind the many wind speed apps ("Wind Meter", etc.) but I've found that most aren't all that accurate. They use the iPhone's microphone and an algorithm to estimate the speed.


----------



## DarkBlue (Nov 2, 2008)

These are the ones I've got in my iPhone. Some are great, some aren't that great 

Navionics Europe
Boaters Pocket Reference 
IMRAY Charts & Symbols
IMRAY Rules & Signals
Star Walk
Mr Sun (solar position utility)
Magnetic Declination
Declination 
What Knot to do
Sailing Knots
Aye Tides
Ship Finder (AIS)
Sailing & Boating 
Yachting Monthly 
Harry's Sailor (GPS suite)
Maritime Calculatorn (conversiones - weather, depth conversion, speed units, distance units, mercator y great circle, navigation, astronomy...)
Right Boat 
RYA Books

METEO
Pocket Grib 
Living Earth
Weather 4D
Accu Weather
Yachting Weather 
Passage Weather 
Wind Guru
Wind Finder
Wind Meter

www.sailingzone.blogspot.com


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

InavX for navigation

Tides for tides and currents

Wunderground for forecasts, radar, and current conditions from both buoys and weather stations.

I want to be clear when I say that I don't think it's safe replacement for a good chartplotter.

I'm not going to bash any particular software, but, I will say that I have tried a few chartplotter applications side by side with a simple Garmin GPSMAP and found that ALL the apps have small issues.
Some lost signal, some put you in the wrong place then quickly correct themselves, etc. I do not trust them as much as I trust a "real" GPS.

Now, there are those that will say that this should not happen and throw all kinds of technical jargon out to explain why. There are those that will say that the smartphone GPS is not the same as a "real" GPS and toss around just as much jargon. I can't argue with either. I'm just throwing out my own opinion based on very unscientific tests under very real conditions.
Again, I love the navigation apps, but, I can't trust them (yet) from what I've seen.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

In addition to the most popular ones that have already been mentioned (Navionics, Tides, Buoys,etc), I have one called Peakfinder, which is fun to have here in the PNW where there are always mountains in the distance that need identifying. I also have one called Nav Lights which gives all the lighting configurations. And as someone else mentioned, Grog's Knots.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I enjoy using ShipFinder here on the Great Lakes. It's sort of a poor man's AIS for watching commercial and rec traffic. You can't transmit, but it does receive and displays all the normal AIS info (heading, distance, speed, destination, etc.).


----------



## TheNavApper (Aug 16, 2012)

Here's a simple and useful navigation app, [commercial link removed]


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I recently reviewed a couple of anchor alarm apps on my website: Don't be a Drag - Anchoring App Reviews


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

kwaltersmi said:


> I recently reviewed a couple of anchor alarm apps on my website: Don't be a Drag - Anchoring App Reviews


You need to review Anchor Watch. The biggest advantage is you don't have to be at the bow, with an IPad, while you are busy dropping the hook. After you've settled down, you simply tell it how far in front of you it is by a tap on the screen. With a 3G signal, it will download a satellite view of where you are as well and show your location. If you dont have 3G service, it will still work the same without the satellite view. It then plots your location every min or so and draws a persistence trail, so you can visually see if you are dragging or just swinging around the anchor. You can also set the alarm range as wide or tight as you want it.


----------



## CorvetteGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

wind guru for i phone


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

> There's also a decent compass app and another that gives speed, position, and angle of heel (can't remember the name of the app!).


It's called Spyglass, with a junior version called Command Compass. Great app on iPhone. Want to get the Android version for my tablet.

Ship Finder Free is a cool AIS app I have on iPhone.

Polar Navy is a great app on a netbook, or laptop. Tried it on iPhone and it was horrible at first, but I just loaded it up again, and it must have come to its senses and looks great. Probably will get it onto the tablet one of these days.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Minnewaska said:


> You need to review Anchor Watch.


Thanks for tip, I'll check it out!


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Anchor Watch here I come.


----------



## GMFL (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow, old thread.

Navionics works awesome for me on the ipad. Lat 38 recently referenced inavx and it looks like a good alternative. I think I paid $49 for Navionics and have been happy with it and the cost. Not sure what iNavx goes for. Either way, GPS works down below very well, I understand this thread is old so maybe that wasn't the case a year or so ago.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Whale Alert is free.
It tracks whales in the north eastern part of the USA and overlays their location on a NOAA Chart 

No use me downloading the ap as I am in Florida. 

I would love to have it and go spot whales!

It's designed for ships to use so the stop killin the little fat darlings 


Just search for Whale Alert on ap store.


----------



## ethanjohn (Dec 5, 2012)

iSailing is also a good iPhone app for sailing. This is a Weather application developed by WeatherOnline for the iOS. See reviews here: _appfavour.com/weather/isailing_321091488/_


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, the technology seems to be changing with increasing rapidly. I still like my Garmin plotter because of its durability and features but it looks like in the near future everything, including free charts, current data, AIS, navigation, land features, anchorages, points of interest, places to stay, eat, shop, etc. and weather will be at your fingertips on an iphone. I have a couple of computers I use for navigation as well as the Garmin unit. They may soon be replaced by an iphone.

Follow-up: After a little research it seems that these phone and pad devices do not have actual GPS capability. They gather second-hand signals from "hotspots" on shore via wi-fi. This does not sound reliable at all. I suppose you could input an external GPS puck-type receiver but then you'd lose the portability factor which is what makes the idea attractive. I have a GPS puck for one of my computers which works out pretty well but is not like the internal GPS in a plotter.


----------



## jhorst1 (Oct 11, 2012)

smurphny said:


> Follow-up: After a little research it seems that these phone and pad devices do not have actual GPS capability. They gather second-hand signals from "hotspots" on shore via wi-fi. This does not sound reliable at all. I suppose you could input an external GPS puck-type receiver but then you'd lose the portability factor which is what makes the idea attractive. I have a GPS puck for one of my computers which works out pretty well but is not like the internal GPS in a plotter.


This is not true....Iphones can and are used with a great deal of accuracy far outside of cell phone towers

The iPhone does have a GPS receiver, and has since the iPhone 3G. And as pointed out, the iPhone also has A-GPS capability, which lets the GPS receiver determine its current location much faster than normal. Without A-GPS, the GPS receiver has to wait -- sometimes multiple minutes -- before it can determine its location, because it doesn't know where the satellites are. A-GPS allows the phone to download satellite almanac data over the cellular network, so the GPS receiver can immediately know where all the satellites are. A-GPS is not necessary, however, for GPS operation -- even if you have no cellular service, you can still use the GPS receiver in the iPhone.

What the iPhone does NOT have is WAAS capability. The GPS receiver works by measuring how long it takes for the radio signals to propagate between the satellites and the receiver. The propagation time varies based on the current density of the atmosphere between each satellite and the receiver. Because of the density flucuations, a standard GPS receiver can only get a fix that is accurate to about 10 meters. However, some geostationary satellites transmit atmospheric density information that lets GPS receivers compensate for current atmospheric conditions, and this enables accuracies in the neighborhood of about 1 meter. Garmin has had WAAS capable receivers for years, as have other hand-held and aviation-based GPS receivers, so it is a bit surprising that Apple has not incorporated WAAS into their GPS radio -- especially since WAAS density data can be downloaded via the Internet, eliminating the need for increased radio weight. I and others have submitted requests for a WAAS capable GPS receiver in the iPhone, but Apple has not delivered. Perhaps it is because WAAS is only available in North America. However, according to the specs for the iPhone 4S and 5, it now supports GLONASS, which provides near-WAAS accuracy when combined with standard GPS, and is available worldwide. At least that is the next best thing to WAAS.

I would recommend Garmin Blue Chart Mobile or Navionics....just download all charts prior to departure and you are good to go. It has been benchmarked next to true garmin chartplotters and is very accurate..also for a one time $3.99 you can overlay weather.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

iPad 4G definitely has a propper GPS in it.

I bought mine in Beaufort North Carlonia and have had it on during the ocean passage to New York and down the ICW and never do I have wifi on or Cell phone on unless squawking on the Internet.


Absolutely guarantee it.



Mark


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

jhorst1 has it right. Current iphones have a real gps receiver and the delay in locating the satts is only on intial boot, otherwise, I've had them at tens of thousand of feet above the ground and they work incredibly well. 

The Ipad, however, must be a 3G model to have a GPS receiver. This confuses many to think it has something to do with the wireless network, but it is only how they packaged the devices. If you do not have a receiver on you Ipad, you can get a bluetooth one that is about the size of four or five stacked credit cards. The also have one that plugs directly in the power port on the device. They work incredibly well.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

smurphny said:


> Wow, the technology seems to be changing with increasing rapidly. I still like my Garmin.....


Its not only proceeding quickly, I am beginning to wonder how Garmin will stay relevant.

On the newest software version of my Iphone, the resident road navigation app will now announce turn by turn directions just like a Garmin or Tom Tom (but for free). Further, you can ask Siri to find something for you and it will automatically load directions into the nav app and take you there.

I did exactly that to get to a business dinner with a colleague. I get in the passenger seat and he asks if I know how to get to a place we had been before. I only knew the name of it. I pressed the Siri button and simply said, "need directions to Austins". Siri replied that she had found an Austin's restaurant about x miles from here and did I want that one. I said yes, and turn by turn came right out. All were amazed.


----------



## jhorst1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Minnewaska said:


> Its not only proceeding quickly, I am beginning to wonder how Garmin will stay relevant.


They are doing what I think is the best strategy...embracing it...They just released Garmin Blue Chart Mobile and it is steps above the Navionics app....Garmin is doing everything to make sure that their devices are working seamlessly with the new mobile "i" devices of the world thus stemming competitors from doing that same...with Garmins charts and services I think they will be around for quite some time IMO.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks. Can you post a link to a spec page that shows GPS and not just A-Gps. That was all I could find when looking at them. If they do have a GPS receiver like the Nuvi or chartplotters, I'd be very tempted to try one. Someone mentioned that the A-GPS was not reliable so I appreciate your info on that. My brother sailed with me for a few days last year and it was really handy using his iphone to locate things ashore. I have so far avoided getting on the iphone bandwagon but it may be time.

I agree that the way for Garmin to keep up is to go with this trend. I think proprietary mapping technology is quickly coming to an end and that soon chart data will become public information, as it should be. NOAA led the way on this by making all the US charts available in raster and ENF formats. Brazil, NZ also have free chart downloads. It's a safety issue above all. Governments should never have secreted publicly funded data to be used for profit. I wonder when the Admiralty charts will also become public information?


----------



## jhorst1 (Oct 11, 2012)

smurphny said:


> Thanks. Can you post a link to a spec page that shows GPS and not just A-Gps. That was all I could find when looking at them. If they do have a GPS receiver like the Nuvi or chartplotters, I'd be very tempted to try one. Someone mentioned that the A-GPS was not reliable so I appreciate your info on that. My brother sailed with me for a few days last year and it was really handy using his iphone to locate things ashore. I have so far avoided getting on the iphone bandwagon but it may be time.
> 
> I agree that the way for Garmin to keep up is to go with this trend. I think proprietary mapping technology is quickly coming to an end and that soon chart data will become public information, as it should be. NOAA led the way on this by making all the US charts available in raster and ENF formats. Brazil, NZ also have free chart downloads. It's a safety issue above all. Governments should never have secreted publicly funded data to be used for profit. I wonder when the Admiralty charts will also become public information?


I dont have a direct link...Apple itself doesnt go into great detail other then to blurt out info on A-gps and Glonass...just know that the GPS can be assisted (A GPS) but also stands alone...I have personally used it in the Bahamas (iphone 4s)..cell and wifi off (also not available), garmin chartplotter by my side...works like a charm...here is a video that I found on youtube ( not me) but an example (using the Navionics app). 




I suspect that since most regular apps are streaming data and maps as opposed to downloading them to the device like these marine and aviation apps do that Apple doesnt speak much of its stand alone capabilities because without downloaded maps (that most people do not have) it wont show you where you are as the program that is native to the iphone is a streaming nav app ( you have to purchase the maps for it to stand alone and then it is no problem)....As stated before...the only thing that the GPS does when not able to use AGPS is take a minute on initial startup to locate the satellites as it does not keep a satellie location almanac stored on the phone...the wait is small and you probably wouldnt notice (not worse then any other hand held unit)but it is worth noting.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

I obviously need to do more research on this. I did not realize that the charts were not stored on the device but streamed. That sounds iffy at best. 
No signal=no chart. So out of cell range or in weak signal places they would be essentially useless. Dropping your phone call is one thing, dropping your plotter is quite another. Great info., thanks.


----------



## jhorst1 (Oct 11, 2012)

smurphny said:


> I obviously need to do more research on this. I did not realize that the charts were not stored on the device but streamed. That sounds iffy at best.
> No signal=no chart. So out of cell range or in weak signal places they would be essentially useless. Dropping your phone call is one thing, dropping your plotter is quite another. Great info., thanks.


No...they are stored on the device ( you have to purchase the maps)...it is a stand alone unit as long as you download the charts...no cell or wifi is ever needed! To be clear, download Navionics app and maps or garmin blue charts mobile app and maps...works just like a $7,000 chartplotter etc....please read my above post and watch the video, do you think there is wifi out there or cell service..NO....honestly this is the best deal running and in a year or so I think it will all but put small handhelds out of business. Use it, you will be amazed..you need a phone and $50 for the maps


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

smurphny said:


> I obviously need to do more research on this. I did not realize that the charts were not stored on the device but streamed. That sounds iffy at best.
> No signal=no chart. So out of cell range or in weak signal places they would be essentially useless. Dropping your phone call is one thing, dropping your plotter is quite another. Great info., thanks.


You are being led astray by bullsh!t.

The iPad works properly, it's not a rip off. The GPS works in the MIDDLE of the ocean as do the charts. You do NOT need to be connected to the web, cell phone or near a tower for the GPS or Charts.

You really need to sit with someone who knows what they are talking about and have a look at one. If you are anywhere near me please feel free to come look.
I am in St Augustine, Florida. And I'm sure any person near you would do the same.


----------



## jhorst1 (Oct 11, 2012)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> You are being led astray by bullsh!t.
> 
> The iPad works properly, it's not a rip off. The GPS works in the MIDDLE of the ocean as do the charts. You do NOT need to be connected to the web, cell phone or near a tower for the GPS or Charts.
> 
> ...


Obviously not....read above I told him the correct information..he read it incorrectly.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

jhorst1 said:


> Obviously not....read above I told him the correct information..he read it incorrectly.


Ok, no worries, sorry, i didnt mean to offend. I didn't read the pervious posts, just his.

I am amazed that iPad has now been around for years but people still don't believe what it does.
Apple dont make it easy. I hate the company and their attitude to people. Thinking that all their clients are morons except for their pretty boy geeks.


----------



## jhorst1 (Oct 11, 2012)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Ok, no worries, sorry, i didnt mean to offend. I didn't read the pervious posts, just his.
> 
> I am amazed that iPad has now been around for years but people still don't believe what it does.
> Apple dont make it easy. I hate the company and their attitude to people. Thinking that all their clients are morons except for their pretty boy geeks.


Agreed, I am amazed by how many boat people dont know what they can use their device for..although Apple hasnt helped much in that capacity....I actually get frustrated because I have had (and others I know that have used an i product and marine charts) great results but people continue to not beleive that it can be done.


----------



## eSailor (Mar 8, 2011)

question - if I buy a new iPad with Retina display, do I NEED to buy the wifi+cellular version (which is more $$) in order to use the *GPS and charts*?

I am currently a droid user and used MX Mariner in the bay and it worked great. The only thing I do not like is the small display on the phone. The wife wants an iPad for x-mas and it would be great to use it on the boat as well.

thanks,


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes!



eSailor said:


> question - if I buy a new iPad with Retina display, do I NEED to buy the wifi+cellular version (which is more $$) in order to use the *GPS and charts*?
> 
> thanks,


----------



## dmchose (Sep 5, 2003)

" YES " and MORE: If you want a stand alone iPad ( GPS ) then you will need to purchase the wifi+cellular. You do not need to have a contract for the cellular, just do not use it and wifi to your hearts content. This version has a built in GPS reciever. The Wifi only version does not. You can however purchase a 3rd party GPS reciever for iPads 1-3. I do not believe that there is an updated version for the input on the 4th version yet. iphones have the GPS reciever built in already. 
Don


----------



## eSailor (Mar 8, 2011)

thanks. I guess if I am going to spend the money on an iPad, might as well get one that will be useful for me on the boat for navigation


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

eSailor said:


> thanks. I guess if I am going to spend the money on an iPad, might as well get one that will be useful for me on the boat for navigation


Or, as I posted above, you can just buy a bluetooth gps receiver, which is about the size of a few stacked credit cards, or the model you just plug into the bottom of the ipad. About $100, so its much cheaper than the 3G model upgrade. However, I highly recommend the 3G model for internet access, even if you don't get the service now. If you don't, there is no add on to fix that down the road, if you change your mind.


----------



## jhorst1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Minnewaska said:


> Or, as I posted above, you can just buy a bluetooth gps receiver, which is about the size of a few stacked credit cards, or the model you just plug into the bottom of the ipad. About $100, so its much cheaper than the 3G model upgrade. However, I highly recommend the 3G model for internet access, even if you don't get the service now. If you don't, there is no add on to fix that down the road, if you change your mind.


I agree...sprulge for the 3g with built in capability rather then an add on.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> You are being led astray by bullsh!t.
> 
> The iPad works properly, it's not a rip off. The GPS works in the MIDDLE of the ocean as do the charts. You do NOT need to be connected to the web, cell phone or near a tower for the GPS or Charts.
> 
> ...


Exactly. I'd like to actually see one in action. My brother is into these ithings. He is never more than inches away from his iphone and it's difficult sometimes to get his attention I'll get him to load the app so I can see for myself. All the talk about external GPS receivers really negates the whole idea of having one of these. I have a little Dell Mini and a Toughbook with nav software (Sailcruiser). They both use and external GPS puck but it's a PITA dragging the puck and wire around. My fav device is a little Garmin 376C but I absolutely refuse to get ripped off for Garmin charts at the ridiculous prices they want. Here's a question for you: why are the charts so cheap for the i application?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> you can just buy a bluetooth gps receiver, which is about the size of a few stacked credit cards, or the model you just plug into the bottom of the ipad. About $100, so its much cheaper than the 3G model upgrade. .


Why did you need to say this just when there was a bit of clarity coming into the thread?



smurphny said:


> All the talk about external GPS receivers really negates the whole idea of having one of these. ?


Just stick with your PC. You understand them.

PC charting programs are much better anyway because the mouse lets you scroll and zoom quickly. IPad doesn't.


----------



## jhorst1 (Oct 11, 2012)

smurphny said:


> Exactly. I'd like to actually see one in action. My brother is into these ithings. He is never more than inches away from his iphone and it's difficult sometimes to get his attention I'll get him to load the app so I can see for myself. All the talk about external GPS receivers really negates the whole idea of having one of these. I have a little Dell Mini and a Toughbook with nav software (Sailcruiser). They both use and external GPS puck but it's a PITA dragging the puck and wire around. My fav device is a little Garmin 376C but I absolutely refuse to get ripped off for Garmin charts at the ridiculous prices they want. Here's a question for you: why are the charts so cheap for the i application?


As long as you get a 3G model you wont need an external puck of any kind....as for the price, they need to be competitive...Garmins pricing is a bit higher then then Navionics, but it also seems to offer more content and the highest level charts Garmin has ( the charts on Garmin are much nicer then that of Navionics)...Garmin doesnt want to price itself out of the i market, because I suspect they figure this is being used as a back up or first navi device for some, if you get used to the garmin on ipad/iphone and wish to step up to a nicer system on your boat odds are you will probably step up to a garmin unit....I also think that if they are looking to be/remain the market leader then if they are competitive it will limit the foot hold of competition in the entry market.
* I know I keep speaking of Garmin and Navionics..I am sure there are some others out there, however I have experience with both so I only talk about them. Until about a week ago I would say Navionics was eating Garmins lunch for them, now Garmin released blue chart mobile with weather overlay and much better charts I would give the clear edge to Garmin,YMMV.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

The Sailcruiser program will plot polars and do lots of things that I'm sure an iphone app is not capable of....yet. Screen size, of course is an issue with the small area that can be viewed as it is on my little 376C. This IS interesting technology and might be good for backup purposes. A small hand-held, waterproof, battery powered GPS is probably a lot more practical on a boat for backup and also to throw in a ditch bag and survive. The salt water durability of iphones is, I'm sure, not up to the task unless you're extremely careful. My Dell mini fits right into a large freezer bag but it's also designed primarily for indoor use. I do not trust that at some point it will not succumb to the marine environment. The Toughbook is exactly that.. tough as hell, but it uses more power than I'd like, having solar panels for my primary power source.


----------



## jhorst1 (Oct 11, 2012)

smurphny said:


> The Sailcruiser program will plot polars and do lots of things that I'm sure an iphone app is not capable of....yet. Screen size, of course is an issue with the small area that can be viewed as it is on my little 376C. This IS interesting technology and might be good for backup purposes. A small hand-held, waterproof, battery powered GPS is probably a lot more practical on a boat for backup and also to throw in a ditch bag and survive. The salt water durability of iphones is, I'm sure, not up to the task unless you're extremely careful. My Dell mini fits right into a large freezer bag but it's also designed primarily for indoor use. I do not trust that at some point it will not succumb to the marine environment. The Toughbook is exactly that.. tough as hell, but it uses more power than I'd like, having solar panels for my primary power source.


Buy an otterbox for your phone or same type of case for your ipad...completey waterproof, drop proof etc...well as proof as proof can be.
This solution (ipad/iphone as a chartplotter) certainly is a cure all, but for coastal sailors/boaters its fits the bill.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Why did you need to say this just when there was a bit of clarity coming into the thread?....


Clarity, with all the misstatements?

I plan to post one more correction, in the event others read the thread and are misled.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

smurphny said:


> .....All the talk about external GPS receivers really negates the whole idea of having one of these. I have a little Dell Mini and a Toughbook with nav software (Sailcruiser). They both use and external GPS puck but it's a PITA dragging the puck and wire around.....


While I highly suggest the 3G model to get the internal GPS receiver, the "puck" add-on for an Ipad has NO wire. One version plugs directly into and become attached to the Ipad. The other is bluetooth (ie WIRELESS) and would fit in your front pocket in less space than my keys.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

> Just stick with your PC. You understand them.
> PC charting programs are much better anyway because the mouse lets you scroll and zoom quickly. IPad doesn't. MarkseaofLife


Take you PC in the cockpit when its rolling and the weather is bad. or to lunch at a table in the Cafe.

Let me know how that works out for you

Both have uses that work in different conditions


----------



## xena (Jun 8, 2011)

A good app call boat beacon shows Ais information and you can even send a signal to show your position. The new series of MFD from Raymarine will integrate with i phone and i pad saving £££.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

chef2sail said:


> Take you PC in the cockpit when its rolling and the weather is bad. or to lunch at a table in the Cafe.
> 
> Let me know how that works out for you
> 
> Both have uses that work in different conditions


Actually, I have some padeyes placed to secure the Toughbook right under the dodger. It works out pretty well and is not sticking way up above the pedestal, ready to snag lines as some nav clusters seem to be. Many of the pedestal-mounted GPS units *do* look very nice but most are above my budget for new stuff. Having a big hi-res touchscreen right there in front of you has got to be nice if it can be mounted in such a way as to not get in the way when it gets rough and rolling.


----------



## ashmun (Oct 21, 2003)

iNavx (awesome), Navionics, AyeTide (no wifi needed), Hurricane (must have), Hurricane Tracker (must have), Weather Channel, Passagemaker, Windbouy, Surf Report, Real Wind, and BoatRef (must have). Just downloaded Sea State but haven’t tried it yet.

For cruising; DropBox, Evernote, Things (To Do), and DAN (7/24 med advice and Emergency Evac from anywhere), are a big plus. Having copies import documents (USCG Doc, current boat visa, boat insurance, health insurance, health records, etc in the cloud is critical and efficient).

Julia 
s/v Esprit
Mariner 39


----------



## ashmun (Oct 21, 2003)

We have iNavx, Navionics, NMEA Remote, Hurricane, Hurricane Tracker, Weather Channel, Passagemaker, Wind Bouy, Real Wind and BoatRef.

Julia
s/v Esprit
Mariner 39


----------



## guppy (Sep 14, 2013)

Definitively:

*Navionics* for charts, *trackaship* for 'ais', and *Anchor!* for mooring.


----------



## freetom (Oct 20, 2014)

Navionics is great, and Weather Channel is essential, but I also use Spyglass on my iPad. It's all-in-one toolkit, I use it as a backup chartplotter and can mark my specific fishing places.


----------

